# Buy Fenugreek (Methi) Leaves



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello All,

As most of the Indian origin people know we use Fenugreek (Methi) Leaves 
I have seen Radhe Wholesale and Retail in Harris Park sells it.
Any one seen its available elsewhere? may be in Flemington Market etc?

- Aarti


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you talking about fresh ones? Come to melbourne my friend, I will give you a list of places that sell it


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, fresh one, im in Sydney


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Try Asian veggie shops or Indian stores


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep, but looking for specific shop names


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Are you talking about fresh ones? Come to melbourne my friend, I will give you a list of places that sell it


hey Anj, where in Melbourne do we get fresh methi leaves can u suggest some places.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Saw them at Knox shopping centre, at the asian veggie counter that is there at the centre, even at Box Hill centro, Ying yang is the name of the shop and India at Home shop at cantebury road. it is not available at all times but i have seen it many times. I think it is even available at dandenong shopping centre


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Saw them at Knox shopping centre, at the asian veggie counter that is there at the centre, even at Box Hill centro, Ying yang is the name of the shop and India at Home shop at cantebury road. it is not available at all times but i have seen it many times. I think it is even available at dandenong shopping centre


Hey thx will check out those places when i am in melbourne next.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

any one tried the Methi in Frozen Section in Indian Grocery store? How is it?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i use it, it is better than not getting it at all. Try it once.. comes for just 304 bux, worth it


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

I found fresh methi in footscray market once. Couldn't find it again so I asked the salesgirl there and she said that they only sell it on Thrusdays and that too before 4 pm.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

You get in westryde or stratfield Indian shop


----------

